# Zynga Poker (Game) Doesn't Work



## HANGMAN (Oct 18, 2011)

Anybody have luck to running zynga poker
every time it start with big black screen and big white x in the center


----------



## HANGMAN (Oct 18, 2011)

any help


----------



## hashman (Oct 20, 2011)

I got the same problem
it used to work, but since update, doesn't work anymore


----------

